# sharks at corsons inlet?



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

We're hoping to target sharks in my friends boat but he's too scared to go out of the inlet in his 17 ft boat. Any chance of catching sharks in the inlet if we're chumming in the evening?


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Conditions were good so we went in the ocean. Caught a tiger shark a half mile from the beach. It was roughly 5 ft long. Maybe a little bigger.


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is a pic. I was wearing a gopro. Just have to edit the vid.


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's the video I made of shark fishing.


----------

